# 2 suspicious bottles



## planeguy2 (Jun 7, 2020)

I have these 2 bottles I got as gifts and are a bit suspicious, are they real or a reproduction?


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

I have some of those miniatures like the red one and it’s a repo


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 7, 2020)

If you want several more smalls I would sell you some


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks for the offer, but I am good.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Babyface milk bottle is reproduced.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 7, 2020)

Ok thanks!


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 7, 2020)

so, planeguy2, the blue one is a re imagination of the "Brookfield Baby Face" cream top milk bottle, a very popular and sought after vintage/antique milk bottle from the early days of milk bottles and it was a popular collectible of the 1960-70's bottle hobby then monstrous quantities of reproductions from various glass houses all over the world flooded the market like the one you have shown. The red one is a Wheaton..... a very prolific glass house that manufactured and might even still classic bottles for Avon and Bradleys and Alexanders and sooooo many other retailers both in catalogue and department stores in the 1960's through the 1990's and later. My Grandmother and mum, and aunties all had them and you will find dozens to hundreds if you spend a day in summer trolling the yard and garage sale circuits in any town


----------



## martyfoley (Jun 7, 2020)

Yea, I see Wheatons all over the place here in Maine.  People liked them for their color.  I would've rather put my money into the real deal antique bottle back then.  At least it would've held most of its value over the years and maybe even gone up in value.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Yea, I see Wheatons all over the place here in Maine.  People liked them for their color.  I would've rather put my money into the real deal antique bottle back then.  At least it would've held most of its value over the years and maybe even gone up in value.


A lot of collectable bottles have take a hit for example coke. Has gone down in value. Supply and demand. I see people all over the place thinning out or worst selling their beloved collection. I guess it's famine or feast. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## martyfoley (Jun 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> A lot of collectable bottles have take a hit for example coke. Has gone down in value. Supply and demand. I see people all over the place thinning out or worst selling their beloved collection. I guess it's famine or feast.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, Robby I hear you.  Many folks out of a job now so collections are coming to market.  It's cyclical with the economy.  Are younger people interested in antique bottles? Are they interested in antiques at all?  The hobby needs to grow to keep prices firm.  The rare, good bottles will go into stronger hands and will most likely find buyers, but the common, and medium grade bottles will suffer price collapse as the market gets flooded with them.  Just type in "antique bottles" on facebook marketplace and you'll see boxes of common bottles.  There is a silver lining though, in that search there may be something really good so you got to keep looking.  Hopefully the seller will ship.
Anyway, we know prices will bounce around, but the really good stuff should hold up, if not, and the seller is anxious to sell jump on it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

Strike while the iron is hot!


----------



## Brewster113 (Jun 10, 2020)

Your 100% correct Marty, there are not many young people interested in old stuff, they all want to buy from Ikea, use it and throw it away. I have a lot of stuff mostly old being I have collected for almost 50 years. The good stuff is never hard to sell, so my advice to any aspiring collector is to collect the best.
All of the mediocre stuff should just be left in the ground for the future.
Bruce


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 12, 2020)

Brewster113 said:


> Your 100% correct Marty, there are not many young people interested in old stuff, they all want to buy from Ikea, use it and throw it away. I have a lot of stuff mostly old being I have collected for almost 50 years. The good stuff is never hard to sell, so my advice to any aspiring collector is to collect the best.
> All of the mediocre stuff should just be left in the ground for the future.
> Bruce



I am in my early twenties, I do most of the collecting but my friends and I love old bottles. There is a rise in younger folks collecting I think, thanks to some popular YouTube creators showing off the hobby. There will always be explorers and people who love digging up history, even if it takes a dip once in a while.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2020)

Digging is great exercise. Keeps me fit as a fiddle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Jun 12, 2020)

The Wheaton company has been around for well over a hundred years. T C Wheaton  made bottles of all types, but seems to have specialized in medicines. Those bases are marked TCW


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here are my 2 Wheatons.




Also,on a side note I doubt collecting will fade away. I am a younger person and a lot of my peers are collecting and are interested in history.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 13, 2020)

Here are my miniature repo. The ink is a Wheaton. The ink is a repo right


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 13, 2020)

Here is the only reproduction have. It is a clevenger flask. I bought it when I first started collecting. I did not know what Clevenger meant. Total green horn! I planned on giving it away but never did. I hate reproductions.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## chisler (Oct 8, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> so, planeguy2, the blue one is a re imagination of the "Brookfield Baby Face" cream top milk bottle, a very popular and sought after vintage/antique milk bottle from the early days of milk bottles and it was a popular collectible of the 1960-70's bottle hobby then monstrous quantities of reproductions from various glass houses all over the world flooded the market like the one you have shown. The red one is a Wheaton..... a very prolific glass house that manufactured and might even still classic bottles for Avon and Bradleys and Alexanders and sooooo many other retailers both in catalogue and department stores in the 1960's through the 1990's and later. My Grandmother and mum, and aunties all had them and you will find dozens to hundreds if you spend a day in summer trolling the yard and garage sale circuits in any town


----------



## Dogo (Oct 9, 2020)

Is there a CB mark on the bottom?  Those Clevengers can be collectibles on their own merits.
The unmarked (with CB) are the ones actually blown by the Clevenger brothers. The marked ones were blown after Travis bought the glassworks.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dogo said:


> Is there a CB mark on the bottom?  Those Clevengers can be collectibles on their own merits.
> The unmarked (with CB) are the ones actually blown by the Clevenger brothers. The marked ones were blown after Travis bought the glassworks.


No mark.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> No mark.


My Clevenger Brothers Historical flask has no mark either. Still worth $20.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

Yep fake.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> Yep fake.


Not sure FAKE is a fair term, which in my mind insinuates that there was an intent to deceive.  Novelty, memento, fantasy, etc. I believe are a more accurate description.  I have several of these novelty bottles as quite often they are very attractive.  I don't believe Wheaton or Clevengers ever attempted to fool anyone and were simply trying to make a living to support their art in a manner they felt was true to the craft of glass.  Using designs of early bottles is more of a compliment or flattery to the enduring strength of the design.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Dogo said:


> Is there a CB mark on the bottom?  Those Clevengers can be collectibles on their own merits.
> The unmarked (with CB) are the ones actually blown by the Clevenger brothers. The marked ones were blown after Travis bought the glassworks.


No CB sir.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Dec 19, 2020)

"Old" glass has a look that is not easily duplicated. You would benefit by  by searching out long time collectors and examining their collections. As a collector for about 50 years I would be happy to share some of what I have learned with a newbie, and hope others of my peers would also.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

Dogo said:


> "Old" glass has a look that is not easily duplicated. You would benefit by  by searching out long time collectors and examining their collections. As a collector for about 50 years I would be happy to share some of what I have learned with a newbie, and hope others of my peers would also.


That's great. Not everyone is so easy to get information out of. They bled for it, you know the attitude. Most here are great others make comments then when you ask honestly reasonable questions they never respond. I have to watch out for ones who know it all, but just think they do. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

planeguy2 said:


> I have these 2 bottles I got as gifts and are a bit suspicious, are they real or a reproduction?View attachment 208386View attachment 208384View attachment 208387View attachment 208388View attachment 208385


They are both reproductions


----------



## Jamdam (Jun 2, 2021)

Regarding bottle pricing, the best (rarest) examples in most antique collecting, including bottles, tend to hold and appreciate in value regardless of overall market conditions.


----------

